# Remembering The Professor...



## Carol (Aug 28, 2007)

As today is the annicversary of Professor Presas' passing, anyone care to share any stories about meeting, or spending time with the Professor?


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2007)

.:asian:


----------



## Cebu West (Aug 30, 2007)

. :asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 30, 2007)

To answer Carol's question, I offer the following:

The first time I met Professor face to face was at the Columbus, Ohio seminar hosted by Guro Dan McConnell (check out www.teamhmac.com) in April of 1998. I had 15 years of martial arts experience prior to getting into Modern Arnis, the overwhelming majority of it in Vee Jiu Jitsu. As Professor Presas was friends with Prof Vee, I brought a picture of myself with Professor Vee and used that as a starting point for my introduction to Professor Presas. "Oh I know dat guy, he's berri good !"  He then proceeded to warm up for the seminar by engaging in tapi tapi with Chuck Gauss, which turned out to be an awesome demonstration of his abilities. Suffice it to say that I was blown away and was hooked on Modern Arnis from that point on. That's my first memory of Professor. He came back to Columbus twice more after that (April of 1999 and 2000).

Take care,
Brian Johns





Carol Kaur said:


> As today is the annicversary of Professor Presas' passing, anyone care to share any stories about meeting, or spending time with the Professor?


----------

